# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  68 чиновников получили "двойки" по русскому языку

## Ramil

Не отчаивайтесь, изучающие русский язык. Может быть уже сейчас вы знаете его лучше, чем отдельные россине  ::   http://www.rian.ru/society/20070205/60253648.html 
УЛЬЯНОВСК, 5 фев - РИА Новости, Любовь Чиликова. Более двух тысяч чиновников Ульяновской области прошли на прошлой неделе тесты на знание русского языка, сообщает корреспондент РИА Новости.  
За 45 минут служащим необходимо было ответить на 40 вопросов из программы средней школы: вставить пропущенные знаки препинания, буквы, поставить ударение в словах.  
Результаты тестирования были объявлены на совещании местной администрации.  
Выяснилось, что 3% опрошенных (68 человек - 17 сотрудников областной администрации и 51 городских и районных властей) получили "двойки", то есть ответили правильно менее чем на половину вопросов. Особенно плохо знают русский язык чиновники Старокулаткинского и Сурского районов.  
Губернатор Сергей Морозов назначил для "двоечников" дополнительные занятия, после которых состоится переэкзаменовка. Чиновникам грозит переаттестация или увольнение, если их служебная деятельность тоже вызовет нарекания.  
На "отлично" сдали экзамен 20,7% государственных служащих и 44% муниципальных, на "четверку" сдали 36 и 30% соответственно, на "тройку" - 40 и 22%. 
Среди чиновников-отличников губернатор и его первый заместитель. Однако Сергей Морозов признался в интервью местному телевидению, что накануне экзамена ему дали посмотреть на пять минут вопросы теста.  
Глава региона добавил, что весной всех сотрудников аппарата проверят также на знание краеведения и компьютера.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

надо было к оле заранее обратиться!!   ::

----------


## Wowik

> надо было к Оле заранее обратиться!!

 Там губернатор, хто и "отличник", но решил со всех требовать написания буквы "ё" повсеместно, что противоречит правилам русского языка. 
Так что он сам двоечник!

----------


## sintez

Так можно просто попробовать: http://rg.ru/test

----------


## Оля

У меня набрано очков: 104 из 116.

----------


## Wowik

Набрано очков:  88 из 116  ::  
Да, надо было не 5 минут, а 40 решать, как чиновники. 
Может результат был бы лучше.

----------


## Alware

94 
(тесты по пунктуации я пропустил, иначе былобы хуже  ::  )

----------


## JJ

А у меня - 93. Это на сколько? На 4 или на 3?

----------


## Wowik

> У меня набрано очков: 104 из 116.

 С такими очками надо в губернаторы, однозначно.

----------


## Оля

Жаль, что они там не указывают, какие конкретно допущены ошибки, а так неинтересно.

----------


## Wowik

> Жаль, что они там не указывают, какие конкретно допущены ошибки, а так неинтересно.

 Наша бюрократия обратную связь не предусматривает

----------


## Scrabus

85/116. 10 минут на всё.

----------


## Guin

А у меня 99 из 116. Действительно жалко, что не пишут какие ошибки   ::

----------


## Юрка

> ...но решил со всех требовать написания буквы "ё" повсеместно, что противоречит правилам русского языка.

 Букву Ё отменили ? Когда ?

----------


## Wowik

> Букву Ё отменили ? Когда ?

 Да никогда не отменяли. Только правила предписывают использовать ее не повсеместно, а только там, где следует. Эти правила с 1956 года не менялись. И я их одобряю в этом вопросе. Хотя когда был молодой и горячий, считал, что надо писать Ё везде.

----------


## Lampada

92

----------


## Оля

У меня со второй попытки получилось 108, но в чем ошибки, хоть убей, не пойму. 
Например, это предложение:
Нам, экономистам, ясно одно: обсуждаемая тема интересна как студентам, так и теоретикам и рядовым гражданам, размышляющим, куда поместить свои сбережения. 
Как тут знаки не переставляй (тире вместо двоеточия, еще одна запятая...) - сумма очков не меняется.

----------


## Оля

Глючный тест. Например, за галочки
"проект заслуживает одобрения"
"двуязычный словарь"
"двухличный человек"
очки и не добавляются, и не снимаются. 
И прибавляется очко, если говоришь, что в предложении "Однако аудиторской проверки не избежать" нужна запятая.
Вообще-то это зависит от контекста. И если "однако" можно заменить на "но", то можно обойтись без запятой.

----------


## Lampada

> Глючный тест. ...

 Ой, теперь мне чиновников жалко.

----------


## Ramil

103 из 116, пунктуация - зверство. Бедные чинуши.

----------


## Полуношник

103. Больше 108 очков не получилось. 
"Народный фольклор" и "свободная вакансия" считаются ошибкой.

----------


## Lampada

> ..."Народный фольклор" и "свободная вакансия" считаются ошибкой.

  Это понятно, а что ты думаешь о выражении "собственная самооценка"?

----------


## sintez

> 103. Больше 108 очков не получилось. 
> "Народный фольклор" и "свободная вакансия" считаются ошибкой.

 Еще есть идиотское выражение "самый оптимальный".

----------


## Оля

> "Народный фольклор" и "свободная вакансия" считаются ошибкой.

 Ну разумеется...

----------


## Полуношник

> Originally Posted by Полуношник  ..."Народный фольклор" и "свободная вакансия" считаются ошибкой.    Это понятно, а что ты думаешь о выражении "собственная самооценка"?

 Это устойчивые обороты речи, такова уж реальная действительность  :: . Я их, правда, не отметил, но и увольнять чиновников за их использование слишком жестоко   :: .

----------


## translationsnmru

Oops, то, что я хотел сказать, сказали уже из без меня.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Набрано очков: 80 из 116!!!   ::

----------


## JJ

А если вообще не отвечать на вопросы то "Набрано очков: 44 из 116"!!!

----------


## sintez

> А если вообще не отвечать на вопросы то "Набрано очков: 44 из 116"!!!

 Я думаю, теперь не возникает вопросов почему увольняли чиновников, которые набрали еще меньше.

----------


## VendingMachine

116 / 116. Easy peasy.

----------


## Ramil

> 116 / 116. Easy peasy.

 Cheater!  ::

----------


## Guin

> 116 / 116. Easy peasy.

 С какого раза? Я, может, тоже, немного поразмыслив, со второго раза набрал уже 109 очков. Но это уже неинтересно...

----------


## laxxy

tough! 98/116. 
BTW, what is the right way to do the last sentence?!?!?!

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  116 / 116. Easy peasy.   С какого раза? Я, может, тоже, немного поразмыслив, со второго раза набрал уже 109 очков. Но это уже неинтересно...

 First shot straight out of the box and it's 100% perfect  ::

----------


## Guin

> First shot straight out of the box and it's 100% perfect

 ну-ну...

----------


## VendingMachine

Da vy vse prosto negramotnye zlopyhateli  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Basil77

103 из 116 за 7 минут.  ::   Довольно простой тест, хоть и было несколько вопросов, которые поставили меня в тупик. Самым геморным для меня был  про букву "ё".  ::

----------


## Remyisme

Набрано очков: 86 из 116  ::

----------


## kt_81

> Набрано очков: 94 из 116

   ::

----------


## Leof

103/116

----------


## Lampada

Нашла где-то ответы к тексту.  
Disclamer:  За правильность или неправильность ответов отвественности не несу.   

> Раздел I 
> ТЕСТ 1 1.квартАл 2. газопровОд 3. досУг 4. докумЕнт 5. киломЕтр 
> ТЕСТ 2 -++-- 
> ТЕСТ 3 -++-- 
> ТЕСТ 4 красивее площади инженеры 
> ТЕСТ 5 +--- 
> ТЕСТ 6 -- 
> ТЕСТ 7 -+ 
> ТЕСТ 8 -+ 
> ...

----------


## Оля

> ТЕСТ 10 *Нам, экономистам, ясно одно: обсуждаемая тема интересна как студентам, так и теоретикам и рядовым гражданам, размышляющим, куда поместить свои сбережения.*

  

> Например, это предложение: *Нам, экономистам, ясно одно: обсуждаемая тема интересна как студентам, так и теоретикам и рядовым гражданам, размышляющим, куда поместить свои сбережения.* 
> Как тут знаки не переставляй (тире вместо двоеточия, еще одна запятая...) - сумма очков не меняется.

 Подстава, короче...   ::

----------


## Lampada

> ТЕСТ 10 *Нам, экономистам, ясно одно: обсуждаемая тема интересна как студентам, так и теоретикам и рядовым гражданам, размышляющим, куда поместить свои сбережения.*         Originally Posted by Оля  Например, это предложение: *Нам, экономистам, ясно одно: обсуждаемая тема интересна как студентам, так и теоретикам и рядовым гражданам, размышляющим, куда поместить свои сбережения.* 
> Как тут знаки не переставляй (тире вместо двоеточия, еще одна запятая...) - сумма очков не меняется.   Подстава, короче...

 Спасибо.  Добавила Disclamer.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо.  Добавила Disclamer.

 Что? Я ничего не поняла.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Спасибо.  Добавила Disclamer.     Что? Я ничего не поняла.

 *Disclamer*: За правильность или неправильность ответов отвественности не несу.  
Не знаю, как по-русски.

----------


## Оля

Ааа....
Что касается конкретно этого предложения, я думаю, что вариант правильный. Я просто говорю о том, что сам тест глючный. Не отнимает и не добавляет очки, независимо от того, правильно вы расставили знаки или нет.

----------


## Vadim84

Disclaimer - "отмазка", предупреждение о том, что "я тут ни при чем, ни за что не отвечаю"

----------

